# Routan Accessories



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

Found this nice PDF with Part Numbers.

http://www.fifthavevw.com/pdf/parts/Routan.pdf


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Routan Accessories (redzone98)*

Bonus, just ordered a Fog Light Kit.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Routan Accessories (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_Bonus, just ordered a Fog Light Kit.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


keep us updated !!!


----------



## MRP2001GTi (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: Routan Accessories (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_

keep us updated !!!

Nationwide backorder


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Routan Accessories (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_
Nationwide backorder










aww craaaap


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Routan Accessories (MRP2001GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRP2001GTi* »_
Nationwide backorder









Looks like mid to late May on the fog light kits.


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Routan Accessories ([email protected])*

damn








that's the only thing I'm wanting for mine right now (besides the Yosemite sam back off mud flaps)


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

*Re: Routan Accessories ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Looks like mid to late May on the fog light kits.

Will you post here when they are available? and will you have them for sale ?


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: Routan Accessories (redzone98)*

they are available. Ordered mine yesterday when I was in for my 12000 mile service. They will be in tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Routan Accessories (redzone98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redzone98* »_
Will you post here when they are available? and will you have them for sale ?


Availability is good now.


----------

